# Come and Break It Sporting Clays Tournament



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

Friendswood FFA Alumni is hosting a sporting clays tournament on Saturday, October 10 at American Shooting Centers - 16500 Westheimer Pkwy, Houston. 
For individual or team registration or for sponsorship and underwriting opportunities "PM" me or call the number below.

*TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE *
9:00 am Registration opens 
9:15 am Raffles open / Games 
10:20 am Safety & Course Instruction 
10:30 am Shooting begins 
12:30 pm Lunch 
1:00 pm Awards / Raffles / Silent Auction 
*Awards go to the top two teams in each division. *

*REGISTRATION INFORMATION *
Registered shooters will receive 50 targets / ammo, eye and hearing protection. 

Food and drinks are included. 
*Individual Entry Fee $100*
*Team of 4 Entry Fee $400*
*Golf Carts $75 per 2 seater and $120per 4 seater*

*HOW TO REGISTER *
*Email *completed registration form to [email protected] 
then mail your check payment. 
*Mail *completed registration form and check (made payable to) 
Friendswood FFA Alumni, PO Box 2434 Friendswood 77549. 
*Phone: *Call in your registration to 713-254-1154 then mail check payment.


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

come shoot with us...


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey y'all come see us at Bass Pro Shops - Pearland on Saturday, August 22 9am to 2pm.
We'll have registration forms and a couple of raffle items.

Thanks for the calls...


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

Just a reminder... we'll be set up at Bass Pro Shop tomorrow 9am - 3pm. 

Come see us!


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey we're getting down to the finish line... we need a few more teams to shoot with us!

A couple nice silent auction items...

â€¢ 501 Ranch â€" Uvalde, TX â€" Quail Hunt
(3 days 2 nights meals, lodging and hunting for 2)

â€¢ Bay Flats Lodge â€" Seadrift, TX â€" San Antonio Bay Fishing
(3 meals, lodging & day of fishing for 2)

â€¢ Hackberry Rod & Gun â€" Hackberry, LA 
(3 meals, lodging & day of fishing for 2)

â€¢ Texan Football Ticket vs Tenn. titans Nov. 1st with parking pass

Call me if you have any questions about our event.
Hope to see yâ€™all there.

Jeff
713-254-1154
http://www.facebook.com/friendswoodffaalumni?fref=ts


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

Shaping up to be a fine day! 

Sign up at the event!

Come see us tomorrow!


----------

